# Sucking on her own udder?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a nubian/nigerian mix doe, she acts VERY bucky. Lip flapping, making that mewing sound, mounting the females in heat, etc.

Today I noticed her sucking on her own udder! She's never been pregnant, I think she's not currently pregnant even though she's been in with a buck for a while.

Her udder even looks like it's filling slightly on one side. What the heck?

I felt it and it's not hot, and its very soft. Just slightly bigger on one side.

Can anyone think of any reason why she would act this way or do this?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm curious to see people's answers on this one!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like a possible hermaphrodite. Not sure why all of a sudden she's gone to nursing herself. :scratch: Sounds like she's bringing herself in milk by nursing off that one side.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's never been pregnant. She's just now a little over a year old. She comes into heat though. I watch her and it's an obvious heat (though I don't know if she's fertile).

I guess I won't know for sure if she can get pregnant until she does. I think when my bucks are a bit older we'll have better success with her. I think one of my nd's is pregnant from my nd buckling but Cupcake is WAYYY bigger than little Jack so I don't think he can reach her yet. lol


I'll try to get a photo of her udder when I go back out there to check on the herd.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe some sort of hormone imbalance. :shrug:


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mounting and acting "bucky" is totally normal during there heat. I have seen many does pull on there teats. Not sure the reason but i think its normal. As for not being prego yet sometimes it wont and shouldnt until they are a year or older. As for the size of her udder are you sure shes getting milk and not pregnant or could it just be maturing because of her age?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She has been acting bucky all the time, every day, for weeks.

She mounts the other does when THEY are in heat. It's really weird. 

Here is her udder. It was symetrical up until about 2 days ago then I noticed one side getting larger and thats when I saw her sucking on her on teats.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I would be very careful with her. I have one of those. Her name is Isis. She is a hermaphrodite. She even cycles after she has been bred. She only droppes one egg at a time and breeds, than she looks open because she is in heat again and breeds again and has two kids but of different ages. I talked with my vet and sure enough that is how she is. Her first kids she had was one was a 10 pounder and the other was a 5 pounder. The ten pounder was three weeks late and the 5 pounder was right on time. Her body was waiting for the second kid before kidding out. The doeling was born dead and the umbilical cord was already rotting. So, I have to give her an Estramate shot to bring her in to heat to drop more than one egg. I did that in February and she has not gone back into heat. She is only two months along and huge. I also thought that because she was the way she is, she could never get pregnant so we put her with the buck as a companion. Well, five months later OOPS, we are having baby's. I had to pull the dead one but she did all the work with the second one. She became the best mother on the property. She wanted baby's so badly she even nursed our bottle dairy calf and even weaned both off of her.
I would get her away from the buck, My Opinion and just wait. Hopefully she is pregnant.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Crazy goat world...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

pierceingstarr said:


> I would be very careful with her. I have one of those. Her name is Isis. She is a hermaphrodite. She even cycles after she has been bred. She only droppes one egg at a time and breeds, than she looks open because she is in heat again and breeds again and has two kids but of different ages. I talked with my vet and sure enough that is how she is. Her first kids she had was one was a 10 pounder and the other was a 5 pounder. The ten pounder was three weeks late and the 5 pounder was right on time. Her body was waiting for the second kid before kidding out. The doeling was born dead and the umbilical cord was already rotting. So, I have to give her an Estramate shot to bring her in to heat to drop more than one egg. I did that in February and she has not gone back into heat. She is only two months along and huge. I also thought that because she was the way she is, she could never get pregnant so we put her with the buck as a companion. Well, five months later OOPS, we are having baby's. I had to pull the dead one but she did all the work with the second one. She became the best mother on the property. She wanted baby's so badly she even nursed our bottle dairy calf and even weaned both off of her.
> I would get her away from the buck, My Opinion and just wait. Hopefully she is pregnant.


I was under the impression hermaphrodites are infertile 

Dayna, some does act more bucky than others. I have one that when she is in season drives the others insane by acting bucky. Also mounts the others when they are in season. She is a great heat detector 

The udder fill is most likely a precocious udder and can be just because of the hormones going crazy due to heat cycles.

The self sucking could simply be because her udder is tender due to hormones and milk pressure.

I'd put her with a buck, join her and see what happens. My very very bucky doe is certainly not a hermaphrodite, dropped quads last year. Some of them just have crazy hormones.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

keren said:


> I was under the impression hermaphrodites are infertile
> 
> Dayna, some does act more bucky than others. I have one that when she is in season drives the others insane by acting bucky. Also mounts the others when they are in season. She is a great heat detector
> 
> ...


She's in with a buck right now, he's young though so while he has no issues with my more doclie does I think she's a bit too much woman for him right now!

I'll hold her during the next time I think she's in heat and see if he wants to come over and have a go.


----------

